# need info on rim size for 54 BelAir w/skirts



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

what rim size (spokes or supremes) will fit a 54 Bel Air with skirts? 13x6, 13x7, 14x6, 14x7 It has the original rear end. any info or pics would help, Thanks.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

You can run 13s or 14s. But stock rear end on those cars Ive seen them run standards. You can put a Monte Carlo rear end in it and run deep dish wheels. If thats your goal. But it will require more work to use Monte rear end. For example you would have to weld leaf spring perches to mounts to bolt the rear end in, also if you gonna use the original engine and transmission you would have to modify the drive shaft tube. Honestly check out ChevyBombs they have lots of info to help you with your bomb.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks for the info, and the website.


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRubio_@Nov 24 2009, 10:28 PM~15773825
> *what rim size (spokes or supremes) will fit a 54 Bel Air with skirts? 13x6, 13x7, 14x6, 14x7 It has the original rear end. any info or pics would help, Thanks.
> *


Your gonna have to run standards in the rear if you want to run skirts with the stock rear end otherwise you can swap out the rear end to a shorter one and run 13" or 14" reverse. The Monte Carlo (G-Body) rear end will allow you to run 13" or 14" reverse but you cannot run 13X7's or 14X7's and the skirts because the latch arm will hit the rim... you will need to use 13X5.5 Reverse or 14X6 Reverse.

Here's a pic of my 1951 Chevy Convertible with 14X7 72 Spokes on 5.20X14 White Walls to give you an idea. :biggrin: 









When your ready hit me up... our 13's & 14's all chrome are $325/set  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=493372&hl=


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Nov 26 2009, 11:31 PM~15795582
> *Your gonna have to run standards in the rear if you want to run skirts with the stock rear end otherwise you can swap out the rear end to a shorter one and run 13" or 14" reverse. The Monte Carlo (G-Body) rear end will allow you to run 13" or 14" reverse but you cannot run 13X7's or 14X7's and the skirts because the latch arm will hit the rim... you will need to use 13X5.5 Reverse or 14X6 Reverse.
> 
> Here's a pic of my 1951 Chevy Convertible with 14X7 72 Spokes on 5.20X14 White Walls to give you an idea.  :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: Good info Envious and good catch. I missed the whole part about skirts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Great Info and pic, thats exactly the way I want mine to look, I appreciate the info and detail. thanks for replying.


----------

